# Marble Crayfish Babies!!!!



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Well after a frustrating summer last year that produced not one new crayfish, I finally hit the jackpot. I noticed a small crayfish in my P2 Pool-See Raising Fish in Kiddie Pools-and after looking found a large number of them. My plan os to transfer some to the other pools and vats then sell off a few.

For anyone not fimiliar with them, Marble Crayfish self-clone, so all you need is a single crayfish to begin a colony. I keep these guys in my Endler, Sword and grow out tanks for bettas. They will eat plants but as long as you feed them they don't bother most fish. I wouldn't put them with bottom dwellers like corys or loaches, but they are safe other than that.*old dude


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Wonderful animals! Oronectens limosus


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Is that a European crayfish?


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

No, it's an American Crayfish. He comes to us in the Havel lakes frequently. Our local crayfish is Astachus astachus Linne. He's a little bigger and colored reddish brown. But rarely found.


----------

